# Help me get rid of these



## Djshakes (Oct 3, 2014)

Will be selling all. Might keep ivory.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 3, 2014)

you can just give 'em to me and I won't charge you to take them away.


----------



## jkent (Oct 3, 2014)

That's a lot of nice bikes! 
Have they been listed on Ebay or CL? 
What about prices?
JKent


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 3, 2014)

*My mind is blown!!*

Beautiful bikes. All very nice.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Oct 3, 2014)

Ivory is the keeper for sure


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 8, 2014)

*Bike Prices*

what are your asking prices


----------

